# Biikemaraton Pfälzerwald



## Mtommy (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem ich letztes Jahr an dem Marathon leider nicht teilnehmen konnte, möchte ich dieses Jahr meinen ersten Marathon fahren.
Verstehe ich das richtig, dass die Marathon-Kurzdistanz 42 Km und 1210 Hm beträgt?
Wenn das so ist, werde ich mich anstrengen müssen
Ich war schon öfter im Bikepark Pfälzerwald unterwegs. Die Tour mit den meisten Höhenmetern die ich gefahren bin, betrug 630 Hm und 46 Km.
Wer von Euch nimmt an dem Marathon auch Teil?

Gruss, tommy


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Juli 2008)

Soweit ich das aus dem letzten Jahr in Erinnerung habe, waren es keine 700 hm auf der Kurztrecke. Ich glaube die hm gelten für die Mitteldistanz.

cu
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (22. Juli 2008)

Moin,

gibt es bei der Veranstaltung eigentlich eine Zeitnahme und einen Massenstart oder ist das mehr eine CTF??

Gruß k67


----------



## Mtommy (22. Juli 2008)

Hier der Link: http://www.bikemarathon-pfaelzerwald.de/
Das mit den Höhenmetern kommt mir auch bisschen komisch vor.
Laut den Angaben hat die Kurzdistanz 1210 Hm, die Mitteldistanz 2160 Hm, und die Langdistanz 2790 Hm.
Logischer wäre es so: Kurzdistanz 630 Hm, Mitteldistanz 950 Hm, Langdistanz 1210 Hm.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Juli 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gibt es bei der Veranstaltung eigentlich eine Zeitnahme und einen Massenstart oder ist das mehr eine CTF??
> 
> Gruß k67


Letztes Jahr gab es das. Aber soweit ich das weiss hat sich die Firma Endorfin aus der Organisation der Veranstaltung verabschiedet, so dass ich nicht weiss was dieses Jahr alles anders ist. 

Der Start war letztes Jahr in 3 Blöcken a 200 Starter mit 5min Abstand. Die Zeitnahme war individuell, so dass man auch als Erser im Ziel nicht unbedingt gewonnen hat. 

cu
Manni


----------



## Stromberg (23. Juli 2008)

Wie traillastig ist die Strecke?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Juli 2008)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Wie traillastig ist die Strecke?



Sehr
Schätze 30-40% Singletrails


----------



## herr.gigs (29. Juli 2008)

Ja Mann! Was ist das jetzt, ne ausgeschilderte Tour oder ein Rennen mit Zeitnahme natürl.? Die Ausschreibung ist sowas von dünn.......
Würde gerne hin, sollte aber schon Genaueres wissen.


----------



## der unfassbare (30. Juli 2008)

die sache mit dem "kein rennen" würde mich wegen der zeitnahme auch interessieren - GAR keine zeitnahme, oder wie beim gäsbock-marathon - halt nicht mit transponder und etwas lockerer?? man weiß am ende ja schon gerne wo man steht...

grüße!
der u!


----------



## herr.gigs (1. August 2008)

Es ist kein Rennen, soviel weiß ich schon sicher!
Warum man dann 35 parappen muss (wie bei Rennen) kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, auch Nahmeldungen sollten nicht möglich sein.......


----------



## lomo (4. August 2008)

Ich fahr einfach mal mit, dann sehen wir ja, ob es ein Rennen ist oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (4. August 2008)

Nach dem vergangenen Wochenende erheitern mich solche Fragen nach "Rennen oder nicht Rennen" - "Zeitnahme wie?" - "CTF mit Massenstart" fast schon.
Es gibt Startblöcke.
Es gibt eine Zeitnahme nach der Art Gäsbock-MTB-Marathon mit der gleichen Konsequenz, dass man sich nachher Korrekturen wünschen darf.
Man darf auf einer Ergebnisliste mal vergleichen (nein, nicht die Länge), wo man sich wiederfindet.
Man darf nicht erwarten, dass man für besonders schnelles Fahren finanziell belobigt wird.


----------



## Tintin33 (4. August 2008)

Also die HM sind falsch.Es ist im Prinzip die gleiche Strecke wie im Jahr 2006
(siehe Homepage MTB Park Pfälzerwald).
Es ist ein Jedermann-Marathon bei dem jeder für sich fährt.Man bekommt ne Zeitmessung von sich damit der Mara einen rennähnlichen Karakter bekommt.

Sers


----------



## Mtommy (8. August 2008)

Hallo,

wie war denn der Ansturm auf die Startnummernausgabe am Renntag?
Wäre es ratsam die Startnummer schon heute zu holen?


----------



## Mtommy (8. August 2008)

Ich habe heute noch die Startnummer geholt.
Da war nichts los gewesen.
Also, ich wünsche allen die Teilnehmen viel Spass


----------



## Tintin33 (8. August 2008)

Hallo,war heute auch die Startnummer holen.
Habt ihr das Starterpaket gesehen?Ein Witz.Nächstes Jahr werd ich mich nicht anmelden.
Für ein Handtuch,ja Handtuch!!!! leg ich keine 29 bzw 35 Euro  (mehr)hin!

Keine Energieriegel,Probepackungen von Dusch oder Massagegel ect.

Ach ja ein 10 % Gutschein für das MTB-Park Pfälzerwaldtrikot ist noch dabei.
Sin dan knappe 5 Rabatt.

Sers


----------



## kastel67 (8. August 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nach dem vergangenen Wochenende erheitern mich solche Fragen nach "Rennen oder nicht Rennen" - "Zeitnahme wie?" - "CTF mit Massenstart" fast schon.
> Es gibt Startblöcke.
> Es gibt eine Zeitnahme nach der Art Gäsbock-MTB-Marathon mit der gleichen Konsequenz, dass man sich nachher Korrekturen wünschen darf.
> Man darf auf einer Ergebnisliste mal vergleichen (nein, nicht die Länge), wo man sich wiederfindet.
> Man darf nicht erwarten, dass man für besonders schnelles Fahren finanziell belobigt wird.



Lieber Kelme,

tut mir Leid das ich es gewagt habe zu fragen was es für 29.- bzw. 34.- Euro an Gegenleistung gibt. Wird nie wieder vorkommen, dass ich ihre Pfälzer MTB Heiligkeit mit solchen profanen Dingen belastet. Mag ja sein das Du es so Dicke hast, dass der Peanuts Spruch hier anzuwenden ist.
Für 29/34.- Euro gibt es woanders eine 1A High End Veranstaltung.

Hochwertiges Starterpaket = Handtuch??? Nicht zufällig das Turiner Grabtuch????

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (8. August 2008)

Mein lieber k67,

ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich bis zu deinem Posting noch nicht mal wusste, wie hoch das Startgeld ist. Warum? Weil ich mit der Orga der Veranstaltung aber sowas von nichts zu tun habe, dass man es kaum glaubt. 
Ich setzte mich morgen nur brav auf ein StÃ¼hlchen und drÃ¼ck auf eine Taste des Laptops, wenn einer durch das Ziel fÃ¤hrt. Bei guter FÃ¼hrung der FahrerInnen und Willigkeit der Technik entsteht daraus so etwas Ã¤hnliches wie eine Zieleinlaufliste mit Zeiten. Ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht mal einen Preis fÃ¼r diesen Tageseinsatz mit Frau und Junior vereinbart.
Klar 29,-/34,- â¬. Aber das Ding ist mit Ã¼ber 600 Startern so gut wie ausverkauft. So what? Es gibt Veranstaltungen, die bieten dir etwas, das kÃ¶nntest du mit Geld gar nicht bezahlen. Glaub' mir, ich habe da noch frische Erfahrung.
Zeitgleich bezahlen Menschen an diesem Wochenende in einem Vierer-Team fÃ¼r das fortgesetzte Fahren auf einer 8 km Rundstrecke 90,- â¬ pro Nase. Und? Ausverkauft!
Es gibt schlichtweg Veranstaltungen, da wollen die Leute hin und bezahlen dafÃ¼r. Solange die Ware "Startplatz" bei diesen Events knapp wird, schlÃ¤gt der Marktmechanismus zu.


Kelme - die Annahme, dass ich Ã¼bers Wasser laufen kÃ¶nnte, ist grundfalsch.


----------



## herr.gigs (9. August 2008)

Tintin33 schrieb:


> Hallo,war heute auch die Startnummer holen.
> Habt ihr das Starterpaket gesehen?Ein Witz.Nächstes Jahr werd ich mich nicht anmelden.
> Für ein Handtuch,ja Handtuch!!!! leg ich keine 29 bzw 35 Euro  (mehr)hin!
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, genau mit sowas habe ich schon gerechnet und habe mich deshalb nicht angemeldet. Auch eine email von mir, weil mir die Ausschreibung etwas dünn war, wurde seit 2 Wochen nicht von denen beantwortet. Habe dann nochmal angerufen, weil der Pfälzer Wald mich schon eben reizt, aber am Tele. konnte man mir auch nicht sagen, was im Starterpaket drinne ist. Ja schade, wäre gerne die 150km hingefahren, stattdessen erspare ich mir jetzt den Ärger 
Vll. entschädigt aber Euch die Strecke!

@Kelme: Bei Rennen (nicht ausgeschilderten Touren wie hier) mit 90 Startgeld steht sicher mehr in der Ausschreibung und was man dafür bekommt, als hier...!


----------



## Mtommy (9. August 2008)

Meinen ersten Marathon habe ich ohne einzigen Sturz und Panne überstanden
Nach der Ziellinie stand mein Tacho bei 46 Km und 873 Hm.
Habe für die Strecke 3:30h gebraucht.
Es hat riesig Spass gemacht, und bin nächstes wieder dabei und zahle gerne die 29.


----------



## Kelme (9. August 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Kelme: Bei Rennen (nicht ausgeschilderten Touren wie hier) mit 90â¬ Startgeld steht sicher mehr in der Ausschreibung und was man dafÃ¼r bekommt, als hier...!


Eine ausgeschilderte Tour kannst du im Pfalzerwald jeden Tag fahren (Mountainbikepark PfÃ¤lzerwald). Die Absicherung durch RettungskrÃ¤fte, Verpflegungsstationen, ein (bescheidenes) FinisherprÃ¤sent, ... gibt es halt im Rahmen des Marathons und nicht bei einer "Tour". Wenn es zu wenig "racemÃ¤Ãig" ist: Rennen fahren und auf jeden Fall beim BDR anmelden! Die Rennszene blÃ¼ht ja wie verrÃ¼ckt .
Die SchwÃ¤chen der Ausschreibung will ich gar nicht leugnen. SchlieÃlich hatte ich als "Zeitnehmer" selbst darunter zu leiden.


----------



## Rolf H. (10. August 2008)

Hallo !

Ich bin die erste und zweite Runde gefahren ( 77,5 KM , 1615 HM ) und muss sagen der Streckenverlauf war erste Sahne , die Ausschilderung hervorragend ( einmal war nur der grüne Pfeil da , wo eigentlich auch der rote hätte sein müssen).

Ein Superlob an die Veranstalter !!

Grüsse Rolf 

www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## lomo (12. August 2008)

Hm, die Teilnahme an dem Gegenwert des "Finisher"-präsents in Relation zum Startgeld abhängig zu machen,  halte ich doch für sehr fragwürdig.
Die Streckenführung war super, die Infrastruktur im Start-/Zielbereich war sehr gut, selbst das Wasser in den Duschen war "heiss". Da gibt's nix zu meckern.

Wenn man aber ein gutes, großes Handtuch haben will, dann geht man in den entsprechenden Fachhandel und meldet sich nicht bei Marathons an.

Schönen Gruß auch.


----------



## Kelme (12. August 2008)

Viel bedenklicher finde ich, dass auf der Seite des Marathons www.bikemarathon-pfaelzerwald.de/ zwar zu Lob, Kritik und Anregungen über das Gästebuch aufgerufen wird (wurde auch seitens der Moderation bei der Veranstaltung so versprochen), aber nahezu alle Einträge, die kritisch sind, schnell wieder verschwinden. Was soll das? So schlecht kann der Marathon nicht gewesen sein, wenn man die anderen Einträge liest und die Rückmeldungen der TeilnehmerInnen vor Ort noch im Ohr hat. Das Vertrauen der TeilnehmerInnen in die Veranstaltung wird aus meiner Sicht durch eine solche Vorgehensweise massiv geschädigt. 
Als Zeitnehmer für die Veranstaltung (und da wird man ganz schnell als Teil dieser Orga gesehen, die solche Löschungen verantwortet) geht mir gerade die Identifizierung mit dem Event flöten. Das ist nicht mein Ding. Das Konstrukt bei der Orga mit der Teilung der Aufgaben und Verantwortlichkeiten über mehrere Unternehmen und Behörden ist aber halt schon ein schwieriges. Da sollte die oberste Rennleitung mal einschreiten. Die hat schließlich den Auftrag vergeben.


Kelme - angesäuert


----------



## Schorle (12. August 2008)

Der Marathon an sich samt Organisation, Streckenführung, Zielbereich etc. war echt gut gemacht. Die Parkplatzlösung sucht sogar seinesgleichen. ABER nachdem drei Einträge im Gästebuch von mir verschwanden weiss ich was die Orga von Ihren Kunden hält. Irgendwann schlägt das Marktgesetz nämlich in umgekehrter Reihenfolge zu: bei immer mehr Veranstaltungen in der Region Pfälzerwald und bei gleichzeitigem Überschreiten des Marathon-Hype sprich zurückgehenden Teilnehmerzahlen fällt die Kundenunfreundlichste Veranstaltung hinten runter. Wenn dann noch dazu kommt, dass man das Ohr nicht am Biker hat (oder haben will) indem man Kritik nicht ernst nimmt kann man eine Veranstaltung nicht verbessern und somit am Leben erhalten. Stillstand ist Rückschritt ob man will oder nicht. Ich bin mal gespannt ob Kritiker nächstes Jahr zum Mitfahren zugelassen werden. Die Reaktion von Kelme gibt mir jedoch Hoffnung wenigstens beim Gösbock unterzukommen.


----------



## Tintin33 (12. August 2008)

Jap sehe ich genauso.wir hatten 5 leicht kritische Meinungen dort ins GB gesetzt die innerhalb von 2 min wieder gelöscht wurden!!!!!!!!!!!

Sers


----------



## Kelme (13. August 2008)

Als das Thema "Löschungen von kritischen Beiträgen" mal angefangen hatte, ist die Geschichte wohl sehr schnell eskaliert. Es wurden kaum noch Rückmeldungen zum Marathon gegeben, sondern fast ausschließlich Mails (teilweise von nicht existenten Email-Adressen) zum Thema der Löschungen selbst.
Nochmal: Konstruktive Kritik gerne mit offenem Visier und die Orga hält da eine ganze Menge aus. Wenn ihr auf das Thema "Zeitnahme und Ergebnisliste" hauen wollt: Machen in vernünftiger Form. Ansonsten siehe meinen letzten Eintrag hier im Thread dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sticktogether (13. August 2008)

Jetzt geb ich mein Senf halt auch noch dazu. 

Also für mich persönlich ist der Gäsbockmarathon das Maß der Dinge an dem ich mich im  Bezug auf Orga, Preis/Leistung und Stecke gerne orientiere. Hinsichtlich dessen hat der Bikemaraton Pfälzerwald  einfach nur abgestunken. 

Vorne weg, die Strecken waren Super da gibts nix auszusetzen ebenso das Drumherum. Über das Starterpaket wurde ja schon ausreichend diskutiert. Ja die Definition "Hochwertig" ist hier absolut fehl am Platz und enttäuschend.  
Was mich aber am meisten genervt hat waren die Verpflegungsstationen, die waren sehr spärlich gesät und wer wie ich nur mit einer Flasche unterwegs war ist relativ schnell auf dem Trockenen gesessen. 
Mal ganz zu schweigen das es bei der Höhe des Startgeldes noch nicht einmal für ein wenig Geschmack in Form von nem angerührtem Pulverchen im Wasser gereicht hat, von ner Nussnugatcreme für die Vollkornsemmeln mal ganz zu schweigen. Spätestens nach dieser Erfahrung war ich extrem angesäuert und wurde das Gefühl nicht los, dass bei dieser Veranstaltung in erster Linie Gewinn erzielt werden sollte.

Für mich persönlich ist das Resümee klar und ich muss es noch mal sagen, dass was bei den Gäsbockbikern auf die Beine gestellt wird ist, im Vergleich zu den Mitteln die hier zur Verfügung standen, schlichtweg das Geilste was orgatechnisch rauszuholen ist !!! 
Ich sehe mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge dem nächsten Gäsbockmarathon entgegen (denn bals soll ja schluss damit sein ) und freu mich schon wenn die Anmeldung 2009 los geht!


----------



## highandi (17. August 2008)

Meine Rede,

extrem entäuscht über "meinen" Marathon, Strecke super, ansonsten entäuschend.
Starterpaket : was soll das denn, brauch mein T-shirt zum schlafen!!!!
Verpflegung : nach 30 Km!!! die erste, kann doch nicht sein. Zwei (2) Verpflegungspunkte für 75 km (ohne Start/Ziel)! ist eine Frechheit.

Das wird wohl mein letzter (Pfälzer Wald Marathon) Gewesen sein.

Aber es gibt ja zum Glück noch einige andere. 

Gruß an den Flow

Andi


----------

